# Audio Imperia JAEGER - Overview VIDEO (1hr40)



## Daniel James (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Guys,

My Overview video with Audio Imperia's JAEGER (v1.1) is now live on Youtube for those who missed the live stream.

As always I start with a track I wrote using the library, then I dissect how I used it in the track and why I chose certain elements. I also go over the content of the library, talking about how I use it in the context of my work.

Hope you guys enjoy!

-DJ


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 14, 2018)

Goddammit James, you're costing me hard earned money.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 15, 2018)

Soundhound said:


> Goddammit James, you're costing me hard earned money.



If you use it to make you money, its not money lost. Just invested 

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 15, 2018)

This library is bread and butter, isn't it? 
Well done, Daniel!


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 15, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My Overview video with Audio Imperia's JAEGER (v1.1) is now live on Youtube for those who missed the live stream.
> 
> ...



always enjoy your vids Daniel even if our styles and methodologies differ. I respect your approach and your vids.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 15, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> always enjoy your vids Daniel even if our styles and methodologies differ. I respect your approach and your vids.



Love that mate. I often find we learn the most from those we disagree with more often. Total respect 

-DJ


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 15, 2018)

So is the library any good?


----------



## trumpoz (Feb 15, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> So is the library any good?


Are you for real or just trolling? Listen and make up your own mind.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 15, 2018)

Was just kidding, or taking the piss as y'all say.  I love your videos, mate, they've opened up who knows how many doors for me.

Cheers.



Daniel James said:


> If you use it to make you money, its not money lost. Just invested
> 
> -DJ


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 16, 2018)

trumpoz said:


> Are you for real or just trolling? Listen and make up your own mind.



No, I am not trolling. 

But I do not want to watch a long video just to find out that the product is average or sounds like everything else out there. 

And why are you so angry? I asked a question. If you don’t have any answers, don’t respond. You need to learn better manners.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 16, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> So is the library any good?



Yes. It is good.

-DJ


----------

